# Norco Shinobi Rahmen gebrochen



## TorstenHautmann (29. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich besitze ein Norco Shinobi, gestern ist das Sattelrohr direkt oberhalb der Verschweißung zum Oberohr mitsamt der Sattelstütze abgebrochen. Damit ist der Rahmen wohl ein Totalschaden. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Norco, Kulanz des Herstellers?
Torsten


----------



## esmirald_h (30. Juni 2021)

Einstecktiefe Sattelstütze beachtet?  So wie es aussieht nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TorstenHautmann (30. Juni 2021)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> Einstecktiefe Sattelstütze beachtet?  So wie es aussieht nicht.


Ja, war sogar 2-3cm unter der minimalen Einstecktiefe


----------



## esmirald_h (30. Juni 2021)

Ist dann auch die Sattelstütze gebrochen geknickt? Einstecktiefe 12 bis 15 cm


----------



## TorstenHautmann (30. Juni 2021)

Nein, die Rock Shox Reverb hat überhaupt nix abbekommen


----------



## PhatBiker (30. Juni 2021)

Ist eine Stelle an der Bruchkante dunkler?
Wenn ja, wars ein Riss der weiter gewandert ist . . .


----------



## ulles (30. Juni 2021)

TorstenHautmann schrieb:


> Nein, die Rock Shox Reverb hat überhaupt nix abbekommen


Die hat doch nicht mal bis unters Sattelrohr dringesteckt, oder?


----------



## TorstenHautmann (1. Juli 2021)

Also jetzt ganz genau ausgemessen.
Original Norco Stütze mit Minimal 10cm Einstecktiefe
Rock Shox Reverb mit geforderten 8cm Einstecktiefe
Ende der RS Reverb Stütze war ca. Mitte Oberrohr


----------



## SnappyPuppy (1. Juli 2021)

Zu einer Hochzeit gehören immer zwei. Wie ist denn das Mindestmaß des Rahmens spezifiziert?


TorstenHautmann schrieb:


> Ende der RS Reverb Stütze war ca. Mitte Oberrohr


Und damit ist vmtl. auch klar, warum es gebrochen ist. Die Reverb hat in das Oberrohr reingehebelt.


----------

